# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Adakah yang Jadi Idaman / bakal jadi koleksi om sekalian ....

## abiserpong

Sumber : http://www.sakai-ff.com/auction2_e.html

Koi - koi Nisai & Sansai cantik ( lebih dari 300 Koi ) yang bakal di auction Sakai FF ..... silahkan dikeker, semoga membantu serta bermanfaat.
Salam.

Diantaranya,
Nisai.
  

  

  


Sansai.

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

No.1 = Rp1.0000.0000

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Sanke 245 big rose...hmm

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

kemaren obrol langsung sama om isman .... tahun ini dia tidak simpan sama sekali
dia bilang semua akan dilelangkan ..... 

om abi ... kohaku nya juga ada atas nama isman loh

 :Baby: 

pas obrol sama om isman ... dia bilang .... biar Indonesia terkenal kali2 .... jangan negara lain aja yang terkenal ... sempet sebutin THAIland sih beliaunya huehehehe om tepsit kali ya apa om kris ?

apapun ... MEMBANGGAKAN !!!!

Momotaro record 9,3jt yen ya ... sakai berapa ayuuuuuuuuk?  :Mad2:

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Harga nisai 2.5 milyar gmana pas udh sansai, yonsai.. dst yah?

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Huaaaa... mana berani sy ..


 :Spy:  :Spy:  :Spy:  :Spy:

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

> Selamat om Alpian Sanke 74.... favorit saya juga nih.
> Sumi tentu akan strong nantinya, jangan kuatir tapi memang harus sabar menunggu untuk siap show.
> Ada baiknya juga memanfaatkan fasilitas keeping di Sakai untuk digembleng lebih lanjut untuk hasil yang lebih maksimal.
> Ditungggu update perkembangan Sumi dan body Sanke ini tahun depan ( yang pasti fantastis.... )
> Salam.


Makasih Om Abi, sanke ini bener strong di bodi, shirojinya juga sampai deep sumi sulit terbaca, skin juga nga kalah dengan sanke 107 yang memang sdh lebih finish dan pola penempatan sumi sangat baik. Pengalaman beberapa temen di Jepang yang pernah ambil anakan dari Seven Star bilang jangan kuartir dengan suminya, mudahan2... lagi  Ha.. Ha..
Sebelum auction dimulai ada dealer jepang yg infokan ke saya bahwa kalau mau bid sanke 107 tolong dilupakan saja karena customernya mau sanke itu dengan budget NO LIMIT, akhirnya 2 hari sebelum lelang titipan saya langsung dirubah ke sanke 74.. Ha.. Ha.. Ternyata bener sanke no107 capai new record 21jt, harga ini terlalu luar biasa. Ok, nanti saya update lagi, karena ikan langsung saya minta masuk mudpond kembali. Sabar menanti karena sanke no107 nga kebeli... Ha... Ha..

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alpianwangjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Kita tunggu saja Torehan Prestasi Sanke 107 ( 21 jt Yen ) ini di Wakagoi Show Jepang bulan April 2014 mendatang ....  :Yo:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Sayang gambarnya gak bisa tampil lagi ya....?

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

